#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-09
<Kilos> neo ubuntulog is here
<inetpro> well done Kilos!
<Kilos> what now?
<inetpro> it's even logged now as well, so you may want to change the topic above
<inetpro> see: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/09/%23ubuntu-africa.html
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we getting there
<Kilos> so who has contacts in nigeria
<superfly> well done Kilos!
<Kilos> ty superfly
<Kilos> hmm...
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-10
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<saoungoumi_> .
<Kilos> hi saoungoumi_
<saoungoumi_> happy to read you taday!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> saoungoumi_  have you located any more users there?
<Kilos> you in cameroon right?
<saoungoumi_> yes
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly
<Kilos> ho not_found
<not_found> hello africa tell me how you're doing :p
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<not_found> not to shabby thank you
<Kilos> hi Neo31`
<Kilos> you made a quif in your hair today?
<Neo31`> hi Kilos
<Neo31`> :)
<Neo31`> haha
<Neo31`> how r u doing?
<Neo31`> good u got the ubuntulog in here :)
<Neo31`> there is some ubotu bot that helps with other stuff but isn't that important
<Neo31`> we might need meetingology before our meeting also
<Kilos> i dont know what thats is
<not_found> you can request to use #ubuntu-meeting and use the bots they have... very handy also
<Kilos> na we got jibu  here just neet to get a chair thats used to the commands
<Kilos> maybe permissions to be sorted too
<Kilos> jibu join #ubuntu-za
<jibu> Kilos: You're not the boss of me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sounf familiar not_found  ?
<Kilos> sound
<Kilos> Neo31`  not_found  is in the UAE
<Kilos> not_found  Neo31`  is in tunisia
<Neo31`> :p
<Neo31`> good idea not_found
<Neo31`> but we can also get meetingology to come to us too
<superfly> jibu: join #ubuntu-za
<jibu> superfly: Joining #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Neo31`  you go ask them for that, they tired of me already
<Neo31`> ok Kilos
<Neo31`> soon
<Kilos> np
<Neo31`> as soon as i get free time
<Kilos> no rush
<Neo31`> if not tonight then tomorrow for sure Kilos
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you know how to use it?
<not_found> o/ Neo31` :)
<Neo31> not much Kilos , but I know little about the basics
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> afternoon. kinda hot here
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-11
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> greetings africa
<Kilos> hi EvilDMP  welcome
<Kilos> we have contacts here from  tunisia kenya mauritius moroco camaroon congo egypt and a couple more
<Kilos> hi the
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Neo31  sorry ive been so quiet
<Kilos> getting lessons in basics
<Kilos> say hi to EvilDMP  from the uk but does work in africa
<Neo31> fine
<Neo31> same here been too busy and still
<Kilos> EvilDMP  give you info about python venture here please
<Kilos> here it is http://python-namibia.org/news/close/
<Kilos> im hoping to get contacts out of that
<Kilos> Neo31  ^^ look at that link
<Kilos> EvilDMP  says there were some ubuntu peeps there
<EvilDMP> Kilos: just a few - and in fact some were other Linux users
<Kilos> EvilDMP  its those few that i want contact with for starters
<Kilos> but all linux users in africa are welcome here as well
<Kilos> did you keep record of contact info?
<EvilDMP> Kilos: no, but I will spread the word and make sure it gets around
<Kilos> ty very much
<Neo31> will do when done working Kilos
<Neo31> sry
 * Neo31 busy
<Kilos> cool ty Neo31
<Neo31> cool event Kilos
<Neo31> just a quick view
<Neo31> didn't read details
<Kilos> hi mounir_
<Kilos-> Neo31  whats the most common language in africa apart from english
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-12
<Kilos-> hmm... no early birds in africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi saoungoumi_
<saoungoumi_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> maybe a week or so then ill have a site running for us
<saoungoumi_> i dont understand
<Kilos> i am building a internet site for ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> with lots of help of course
<Kilos> similar to https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> hi FunnyBowne  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<FunnyBowne> Thanks Kilos :) Was referred over by EvilDMP in the #python-namibia channel
<Kilos> thats good to know
<FunnyBowne> I'm in Namibia & been using Ubuntu for 6+ years
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar and you will see what all this is about
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i tried to contact the namibia loco but it seems they are dead
<FunnyBowne> Yeah, folks are sadly ficlke that way
<Kilos> lol never mind im from south africa and want to unite all those that arent fickle
<Kilos> i believe that by all working together we can expand ubuntu
<Kilos> you guys must feel left out in the cold without a loco working
<Kilos> we are alive in za on #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi gannetson  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you also in namibia
<Kilos> ?
<gannetson> I was last week ;-)
<gannetson> Now back in the Netherlands
<Kilos> cool
<gannetson> Just wanna see what's happening here :-)
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar
<Kilos> :)
<saoungoumi_> welcome FunnyBowne
<Kilos-> gannetson  if you still have contact with other ubuntu users in namibia please point them here
<Kilos-> actually anywhere in africa is good
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-13
<Kilos> morning guys
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly
<Kilos> wb elacheche
<elacheche> morning Kilos
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hi gannetson
<Kilos> how good is your python?
<gannetson> I mostly do Django
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> keep your eyes open for a python pro with lotsa time
<gannetson> They tend to be bussy guys ;-)
<Kilos> yeah
<gannetson> Where are you located?
<Kilos> Pretoria South Africa
<gannetson> There's a good Python scene around there I think
<gannetson> Jo'burg for sure
<Kilos> we have pros but they are very busy all the time
<gannetson> Yeah
<superfly> Kilos: you've see http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ I presume?
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> oh yes thats in  the link in topic
<Kilos> oh no thats only africa teams
<superfly> Kilos: I'm just wondering if you've been getting contacts from there
<Kilos> ye superfly  i have that link open all the time
<Kilos> the council gave it to me
<superfly> Cool.
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> Morning guys
<elacheche> Kilos, what was the result of your membership interview?
<Kilos> im a member now\
<Kilos> and superfly
<elacheche> congrats :) happy for you :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> :D
<superfly> thanks elacheche
<Kilos> i also found a contact in namibia
<superfly> I'm also the secondary contact for ubuntu-za now too.
<Kilos> council also said they would try find why zim seems dead
<Kilos> we also have this so far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#preview
<Kilos> welcome arnaudmez  read the links in the topic bar
<arnaudmez> Hello Guuys
<arnaudmez> Hi Kilos,
<arnaudmez> thanks
<Kilos> arnaudmez  what country are you in?
<Padroni> Is this  a private room or can any geek join?
<Kilos> hi Padroni
 * Padroni farts and sits down
<Kilos> any linux user in africa
<Padroni> ah
<Padroni> then I am welcome
<Kilos> read the links in the topic bar
<Padroni> reading
<Kilos> yes welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Padroni> ty
<Kilos> arnaudmez  what country are you in?
<arnaudmez> Kilos: Congo Brazzaville
<Kilos> oh yes ty
<Kilos> sorry for forgetting
<Padroni> hi arnaudmez
<Padroni> Kilos and I are both from South Africa
<Padroni> Greetings from Cape Town :)
<arnaudmez> Hi Padroni
<superfly> Kilos: create a new team called "ubuntu-africa-devs" and make that team the maintainer
<Kilos> ok will do
<superfly> make sure you're in the team
<superfly> then add someone else whom you trust into the team.
<superfly> the people in that team will be the only people who can commit to trunk
<Kilos> superfly  where it says maintainer i type in ubuntu-africa-devs  ??
<superfly> Kilos: have you created the team?
<Kilos> i cant find how
<superfly> inetpro: are you listening?
<superfly> Kilos: there's usually a "new team" button when you want to select the maintainer
<Kilos> eish the launchpad login is taking forever
<Kilos> says waiting for help.launchpad.ne
<Kilos> t
 * superfly wonders what a tiger has to do with africa...
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> one of the fuel company adds was you got a tiger in your tank
<superfly> no, I was looking for a picture of africa, and one of the pictures that showed up in the search was a tiger
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im lost now
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-14
<Kilos> greetings africa
<tsega> Greetings!
<tsega> Kilos: sorry for disappearing for the past couple of days, had deadline I needed to meet.
<Kilos> not a prob tsega  , wb
<Kilos> sorry ill be beack a bit later, got work outside needs doing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> tsega  stickyboy  wanted to chat to you as well
<Kilos> you know each other he says
<tsega> Yeah I know ...
<Kilos> good
<tsega> I was/am a consultant for the institution he works for, he is such a huge Linux fan, everybody there suggested I met him
<tsega> and we had a good encounter, great guy really
<Kilos> lol yeah he has helped me already
<Kilos> im building us a site with help from they za guys
<Kilos> basic site so far http://picpaste.com/site6-25KW7Y3u.png
<Kilos> lots more work
<Kilos> basic site so far http://picpaste.com/site6-25KW7Y3u.png
<Kilos> everyone can get involved https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<tsega> what would be the feature of the site?
<Kilos> it must look like https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> with africa related info
<Kilos> i suppose the feature would be to have a home site for all africa users of ubuntu and linux in general
<Kilos> hi mounir_
<qwebirc16349> hmm...
<stickyboy> It never ends.
<Kilos> hehe hi stickyboy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-02-15
<Kilos> greetings africa
<Kilos> hi poppingtonic  welcome
<poppingtonic> thanks :)
<Kilos> see stickyboy  is also here
<poppingtonic> awesome hi stickyboy
<Kilos> hehe he takes forever to answer
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-15
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> morning world
<Kilos> hi CraigZim chamomile elacheche d3r1ck Ch3ck Cryterion josuebrunel MarwenDo Tribaal and others
<elacheche> Hi!
<MarwenDo> Hi
<josuebrunel> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-16
<ariabbas> .
<CraigZim> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-17
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<CraigZim> o/
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> storming
 * Kilos does a rain dance
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-18
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi zipper Na3iL Ch3ck d3r1ck cbj and other lurkers
<zipper> Kilos: Hey
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> hello
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> Dry here no rain
<Kilos> we had 20mm last night
<CraigZim> lucky you
<Kilos> yeah now the weeds can go crazy
<Kilos> hehe
<MetZen> hello, what time is it?
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-20
<MetZen> hello
<MetZen> hi
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<MarwenDo> Hellllllllooo ubuntu  Kilos
<Kilos> hi there MarwenDo
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you :D
<Kilos> well ty and you Na3iL
<Na3iL> fine too ty
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<CraigZim> night Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-21
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo zipper and everyone else
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<MarwenDo> how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<MarwenDo> Fine :)
<Kilos> ready for a new weeks work?
<MarwenDo> what kind of work ?
<Kilos> dont you work?
<Kilos> pc stuff
<MarwenDo> I'm studying
<Kilos> wonderful
<MarwenDo> what about you ?
<Kilos> study as hard and as much as you can
<Kilos> im too old
<Kilos> i just work on everyones nerves
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos MarwenDo
<Na3iL> how are you guys
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Na3iL> good as well
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-13
<zipper> @np
<zipper> Sorry
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-14
<theShirbiny> evening everyone :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-15
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<theShirbiny> Kilos: \o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<nzoueidi> o/ theShirbiny Kilos
<nzoueidi> wassup guys :D
<Kilos> hi nzoueidi
<Kilos> just another day
<Kilos> hows things there
<Kilos> hi CraigZim hows things there?
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos , very wet but all good thanks and hows Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok here as well ty lad
<CraigZim> glad to hear it :)
<Kilos> stopping smoking so that adds to the stress of breathing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> :D
<CraigZim> just remember the craving only lasts a couple of minutes each time, I been clean 5 years now
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i been smoking 48 years
<Kilos> my cravings last a day at a time
<Kilos> haha
<CraigZim> I smoked from 8 until 53
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i only started when i was 17 in the army
<CraigZim> yup was a naughty blighter :D
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-16
<chesedo> morning all
<CraigZim> morning chesedo
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-17
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-19
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2020-02-12
<hfgbfhb> hi
